# My Money Pit!!



## clslvr6spd (May 11, 2008)

Well, I have been cooped up this past week with a lung infection I decided to put my collection up! 

Eyeshadows:





L to R: Sumptuous Olive, Sprout, Humid, Wondergrass, Springtime Skipper, Metamorph, Eyepopping, Gorgeous Gold, Going Bananas, Juiced, Fab 'N Flashy, Firespot, Coppering,





L to R: (haha don't mind my hair!) Bang on Blue, Moon's Reflection, Electric Eel, Parrot, Steamy, Big T, Newly Minted, Aquadisiac, Haunting.





L to R: Thunder, Mystical Mist, Fertile, Parfait Amour, Jeweltone, Trax, Shale, Velour, Beauty Marked, Sketch, Cranberry, Hepcat, Creme De Violet, Stars 'N Rockets, Banshee.





L to R: Peppier, Paradisco, Gleam, Angelcake, Living Pink, Playful, Beauty Sleep, Pink Freeze, Neutral Pink.





L to R: Beautyburst, Bronze, Tempting, Soba, Woodwinked, Honesty, Amber Lights, Honey Lust.





L to R: Carbon, Black Tied, Mothbrown, Silver Ring, Alum, Naked Lunch, Sunday Best, Nanogold, Daisychain, Light Ray, Whistle, Pollen, Nylon.





L to R: Fafi Eyes 2, Denim Dish 1, By Jupiter, Tetonic, Mercurial, Mi' Lady, Stowaways, Fafi Eyes 1, Deep Truth (needs to be depotted), Pecan, Dress Camp palette, Heatherette Trio 1.

Paint Pots:




L to R: Blackground, Artifact, Perky, Rubenesque, Bare Study, Rollickin', Otherwordly.

Eyeliners & Brow:




L to R: Laura Geller Brow Marker, Estee Lauder Eyeliner Duo, Brow Shader-Browning/Porcelaine, Brow Set-Clear, Oxidate G/L, Electro Lady L/L, Blacktrack F/L, Dipdown F/L, Macroviolet F/L, Royal Wink F/L, Blue Peep F/L, Iris Eyes F/L, Uppity F/L.

Pigments:




L to R: Reflects Blue, Helium, Shimmertime, Blue Brown, Mauvement, Gold Stroke, Tan, Violet, Acid Orange, Old Gold, Crystalled Pink, Bright Fuchsia, Forrest Green, Naval Blue, Softwash Grey, Vanilla, Your Ladyship, Lark About, Jadin Aires, Golden Lemon, Night Light, Steel Blue, Bell Bottom Blue, Mutiny, Smoke Signal, Reflects Blackened Red, Reflects Antiqued Gold, Pink Pearl, Paints: Flammable & Bare Canvas.

Face:




L to R: Moisturelush Eye Cream, Moisturelush Cream, Mineralize Foundation-Light, Studio Fix Fluid-NC20, Cheap Sharpener, 202 replacement tips, Eyeliner Mixing Medium, Urban Decay Primer Potion, Prescriptives Concealer.





L to R: Refined Golden Bronze Bronzer, Accentuate/Sculpt S/S, Drizzlegold B/P/L, Silver Dusk I/P/L.





L to R: Blushbaby, Palette: Ablaze, Sunbasque, Peaches, Fluerry, Dame, Emote. Fashion Frenzy, Other Wordly, Joyous, Fab, Cubic.





L to R: Alpha Girl B/P, Sassed Up B/P, Pearl Sunshine B/P, Pretty Baby B/P, Refined Matte Suntan Bronzer, Playmate Pink G/C, Belightful B/P, Star! B/P.





L to R: Gold Deposit MSF(Dome broken in Jar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Warmed MSF, New Vegas MSF, Shimpagne MSF, Gold Spill MSF, Light Flush MSF, Porcelain Pink MSF, Lightscapade MSF.

Lips:




L to R: Brew, Archetype, 3N, Masque, Lingerie, Pink Freeze, Angel, Embraceable, Cutrsy, Flowerplay, Rozz Revival, Russian Red, Port Red, Queen's Sin, Fatale, Teddybabe, Bronanza, Strawbaby, Utterly Frivolous, Not So Innocent, Fun 'N Sexy, Too Fab, Hollywood Nights, Melrose Mood, Lollipop Loving, Fleshspot, Volie S/S, Bare S/S, Flattering Mattene, Tango Mattene, 40's Pink Mattene.





Lipglass 1 L to R: Love Know, Viva Glam VI SE, Pinkarat, Racy, Style Minx, Love Rules, Fashion, Atmospheric, Red Romp, Oh-Oh!, Taupe Notch, Viva Glam V, Full on Lust, Nothingless, She-Gold, Silly Girl, Moonbathe, Sock Hop, Sugar Trance, Big Baby, Fashion Pack, White Magic, Starlet Kiss, Petalpoint, Flowerosophy, Cult Fave, In 3D, Glamoursun.





L to R: Clear, Valentines, Comet Blue D/G, Funtabulous D/G, Miss Fizz D/G, Like Venus D/G, Love Alert D/G, Steppin' Out D/G, Bare Necessity D/G, Rags to Riches D/G, Baby Sparks D/G, Sugarrimmed D/G, Too Faced Lip Injection, Bada Boom, Expensive, Ornamental, Pink Grapefruit, Beaux, Wet Wild Wonderful, Hot Stuff, Plus Luxe, Bountiful, Pretty Plush.

Brushes:






Bags & Misc:





Backups:




L to R: Alpha Girl B/P 2x, Porcelain Pink MSF, Warmed MSF, Gold Spill MSF, Light Flush MSF, Shimmergold S/S (not a backup), Emote Blush, Playful E/S, Nanogold E/S, Sunbasque Blush, Big Baby P/G, Mothbrown E/S, Woodwinked E/S, Lollipop Loving L/S, Melrose Mood L/S, 3N L/S.

Postcards: (HAHA, don't mind the Playboys in the background!!)




L to R: Fafi Poster (2x), Lure, Holidazzle, Haut Voltage, Snow Girl, Eden Rocks, Fafi, Naughty Nauticals, Lustre Lips, Plushglass, Neo Sci-Fi foldout, Tint Toons, Dress Camp, Dazzleglass, Smoke Signals, MAC Originals, Pam Anderson Viva Glam, Chloe Sevigny Viva Glam, Dita Von Teese Viva Glam, Eve Viva Glam, Fergie Viva Glam, N Collection, N Collection Fold-out, Heatherette, & Fafi Stickers.

Recent add-ons!!! 




L to R: Spaced Out blush, Refined Golden Bronzer (backup), Volcanic Ash exfoliator 3x, E-Z Baby t/t (backup), Honey Bare t/t (backup), Yourladyship pigment, Steppin' Out d/g (backup), Like Venus d/g (backup), Money Honey d/g, Comet Blue d/g (backup), Miss Fizz d/g 2x (backups), Solar White e/s (backup), Black Ore s/b, Electro l/s, Pleasureseeker l/s 2x, California Dreamin' l/s, Overrich l/s, Bunny Pink l/s, Prep + Prime exfoliator 2x, Softnote t/t, Pucker t/t, E-Z Baby t/t, Honey Bare t/t, Hot 'N Saucy t/t, Sweet Tooth t/t, Take a Hint t/t, Strobe Cream, Fix+, Tropic Glow s/s, High 90's s/s, Nice Buzz p/g, Mangomix s/s, Sea Me s/s, Corn s/s, Zoom Lash-Mythic Blue.

I am always adding more & thanks for looking.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 11, 2008)

I love it! I really like to see pan-hitting.


----------



## coachkitten (May 11, 2008)

What a gorgeous collection!  It looks like you are a big fan of the lip products.  I am envious of all your dazzleglasses!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (May 11, 2008)

great collection. !! love iit


----------



## nunu (May 11, 2008)

LOVE your collection!


----------



## Lizzie (May 11, 2008)

Great collection!  I agree with the first poster--I like that your collection looks well loved &used. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with the lung infection... I hope you get better soon.


----------



## melliquor (May 11, 2008)

Great collection.  I haven't hit pan yet except if you count the e/s that broke.


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 11, 2008)

Thanks girls! I love to use my stuff (except my playboy lol). I just want to add more after doing this, I have an addiction that can't/wont stop!


----------



## Jot (May 11, 2008)

great collection x


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 11, 2008)

Your collection is so stunning!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I just want to reach out and touch it! lol  BTW, your thread title mae me laugh!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 11, 2008)

really nice collection


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 11, 2008)

Freaking amazing collection.  Everything is super.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 11, 2008)

I like your collection!


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 11, 2008)

GREAT collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As everyone else has said, I love to see that you actually use it.
I saw the almost gone sunbasque and was like "oh know" but then saw you had a back-up  hehe


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 12, 2008)

^^I love Sunbasque, I swear it was made for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## miss_supra (May 12, 2008)

Man, you have a lot  of things I want!!!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_Man, you have a lot  of things I want!!!!_

 
Hey girl! It's been awhile!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been collecting on and off since I was 15-16. There is SOOO much more that I want.


----------



## vcanady (May 16, 2008)

Lovely collection!!


----------



## mac*lover (May 16, 2008)

nice collection !!!


----------



## rachie1287 (May 16, 2008)

that is like the most amazing thing i have ever seen in my lifeeeee <3.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 18, 2008)

I Love your collection! I wish I had as many lipglasses as you!


----------



## ashleync (Jun 23, 2008)

Love your collection - Especially all the lipsticks!


----------



## Zantedge (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome collection! I love it all. And I think I have that exact blanket lol.


----------



## concertina (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! Great collection! I am especially envious of the Wondergrass and Firespot e/s and all your Dazzleglass!!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 23, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 23, 2008)

Great collection.  I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 23, 2008)

You have a great collection! I love Sunbasque as much as you do lol =D


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks girls!! I am feeling better.


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 23, 2008)

very nice collection


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 26, 2008)

Just updated a few items!!!


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 26, 2008)

aaahhh you make me jealouss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 money pitt that's worth it


----------



## hermione9713 (Jun 29, 2008)

great collection! do you have all the dazzleglasses?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hermione9713* 

 
_great collection! do you have all the dazzleglasses?_

 
Just about!! except for Get Rich Quick, Date Night, Spanking Rich & Pleasure Principle.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 1, 2008)

I love all your new stuff!


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 1, 2008)

i want your collection!! it is so super!! kind of random but i am OBSESSED with your bedspread in the peekchas!! i want!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicygirl* 

 
_i want your collection!! it is so super!! kind of random but i am OBSESSED with your bedspread in the peekchas!! i want!_

 
Thanks! I got the blanket for $20, its super soft!


----------

